# Syrinx ensemble



## tomasz (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi,

Just wanted to introduce and receive some short reviews of the site I have just published - it's a site of belarusian flute ensemble "Syrinx".
If you can spare a minute, please visit http://syrinx.by

If by this post I am breaking some forum rules, I apologize. I just want to get reviews from people that are more into classical music, not trying to sell anything - and there's nothing you could buy on the site 

Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks very professional, are you one of the members if I may ask?


----------



## tomasz (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks! 
Regarding membership - I'm a spouse of one of the members.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm American professional/student flutist myself, I'll check your music out!


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

tomasz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to introduce and receive some short reviews of the site I have just published - it's a site of belarusian flute ensemble "Syrinx".
> If you can spare a minute, please visit http://syrinx.by
> ...


Very nice. Large flute ensembles can present problems, but yours sounds beautiful.


----------

